# Bear Cub Rescue



## b1rdman (Aug 17, 2012)

Stumbled onto this vid that thought I would share. Pretty cool.

[video=youtube;wDZ60sEvX1Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDZ60sEvX1Y[/video]


----------

